# Yoghurt



## travellor (Jun 6, 2021)

I quite often make my own yoghurt. Not always cow's milk based.

What sort of carb content do people go for in their choice of yoghurt?

I have to be honest, I don't low carb, but equally, I try not to eat anything unnecessarily.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 6, 2021)

I find that so long as you’re not picking one of the overly wild flavours ones, the carb content in a portion doesn’t vary all that much. I like strawberry or vanilla yoghurt and buy a few different brands depending what’s on offer, but it usually averages 15g carb near enough whichever I buy


----------



## Fagor (Jun 6, 2021)

I've used Soy yoghurts for several years, as some have low, or zero, carbs, and low fat. Haven't found any milk yoghurts as low, but several around 4-6g range, and with fewer additives than soy, so may use them as well. I like goats yog best.
I don't like a lot of the flavoured yogs where carbs are in 10-20g range, the smell puts me off as it is too intense. Weight-watchers are a reasonable option at about 8g if I remember correctly (not seen any locally for a while)


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 6, 2021)

Boring but only like plain yogurt, aldi greek style one is delicious & cheap, couldn't be bothered to make it.


----------



## Janet mary (Jun 6, 2021)

Ah ha I was going to ask about yoghurts I’m newly diagnosed am confused should I be looking at low fat yogurt or full fat that seem to be lower in sugar??


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 6, 2021)

For my breakfast yoghurt I use Full fat Greek yoghurt. If I am having a desert I have the Quark based deserts which are low fat but also low carb and high protein about 5g carb/100g, I have had white choc, strawberry, raspberry and blueberry, some from Aldi, some from ASDA. They are nice and thick and creamy.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 6, 2021)

Martin.A said:


> The only yoghurt I buy these days is Yeo Valley Organic Greek Style Natural Yogurt, which is 5.3g carb per 100g. I find that 50g with some chopped strawberries and some crushed walnuts makes up a decent dessert.


Snap.
That along with my homemade cereal with quinoa flakes and other stuff, and a bit of fruit, brings me out at 20g of carbs.  I also avoid any of the fruit yogurts as they are so loaded with sugar.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 6, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> For my breakfast yoghurt I use Full fat Greek yoghurt. If I am having a desert I have the Quark based deserts which are low fat but also low carb and high protein about 5g carb/100g, I have had white choc, strawberry, raspberry and blueberry, some from Aldi, some from ASDA. They are nice and thick and creamy.


I tried a quark based one for the first time tonight, kvarg white chocolate at 5g carb in a pot, 83 calories and 15g protein. It was delicious, definitely going to look for quark based ones again.


----------



## travellor (Jun 7, 2021)

Janet mary said:


> Ah ha I was going to ask about yoghurts I’m newly diagnosed am confused should I be looking at low fat yogurt or full fat that seem to be lower in sugar??



That was possibly true years ago, if I make yoghurt, I use low fat milk, or soya, or oatly.
I always go for a low fat version as I tend to watch calories, not carbs.
All are around 5g or carbs per 100ml, before I add any fruit or anything.
Then again, even the low fat toffee flavoured ones from Lidl I have in the fridge are 5g of carbs or so, but contain other additives.


----------



## travellor (Jun 7, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> For my breakfast yoghurt I use Full fat Greek yoghurt. If I am having a desert I have the Quark based deserts which are low fat but also low carb and high protein about 5g carb/100g, I have had white choc, strawberry, raspberry and blueberry, some from Aldi, some from ASDA. They are nice and thick and creamy.



I've started using quark instead of cheese in some recipes as well now.
I haven't seen it as a desert, I'll watch out for that.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 7, 2021)

travellor said:


> That was possibly true years ago, if I make yoghurt, I use low fat milk, or soya, or oatly.
> I always go for a low fat version as I tend to watch calories, not carbs.
> All are around 5g or carbs per 100ml.
> Even the low fat toffee flavoured ones from Lidl I have in the fridge are 5g of carbs or so.


The low fat yoghurts do seem to vary considerably in the carbs, eg a Muller lite Greek lemon yoghurt is 7.5g per 100g and I have seen some as much as 12g/100g.
The Quark is actually a cheese rather than a yoghurt.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 7, 2021)

Ah! I googled 'quark' before seeing your post @Leadinglights, as I'd never heard of it (I've led a sheltered life  ). I presume it's widely available?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 7, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Ah! I googled 'quark' before seeing your post @Leadinglights, as I'd never heard of it (I've led a sheltered life  ). I presume it's widely available?


Yes most of the supermarkets have it.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 7, 2021)

I shall have a look when shopping on Wednesday


----------



## travellor (Jun 7, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> The low fat yoghurts do seem to vary considerably in the carbs, eg a Muller lite Greek lemon yoghurt is 7.5g per 100g and I have seen some as much as 12g/100g.
> The Quark is actually a cheese rather than a yoghurt.



Not a great deal over the 7,5g of a plain yoghurt, any fruit will add carbs.
The Vanilla is only 6.1g.
Rachels' organic greek style lemon, full fat, 7.9g, and still packing a massive 14.8g of carbs.
(I like my yoghurt! Usually probiotic to be fair, and I add my own fruit, quite often blueberries)

I have seen a lot of myths about low fat on the internet.
The only way is to read the labels,


​


----------



## travellor (Jun 7, 2021)

Fagor said:


> I've used Soy yoghurts for several years, as some have low, or zero, carbs, and low fat. Haven't found any milk yoghurts as low, but several around 4-6g range, and with fewer additives than soy, so may use them as well. I like goats yog best.
> I don't like a lot of the flavoured yogs where carbs are in 10-20g range, the smell puts me off as it is too intense. Weight-watchers are a reasonable option at about 8g if I remember correctly (not seen any locally for a while)


I used hemp milk for some I made, that is less than 1g of carbs.


----------



## merrymunky (Jun 13, 2021)

I have never been a fan of natural flavoured yoghurt snd full fat scares me after years of slimming world telling me I can’t eat it but…

I’ve discovered I quite like the Lidl full fat green yoghurt. I’ve been eating it now and then with strawberries, raspberries snd blueberries for a healthier breakfast alternative


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 13, 2021)

I love the Lidl one too. I buy the big 1 litre tubs and 1 tub lasts me a week. Currently eating it with stewed rhubarb as i have a forest of the stuff in the garden and it is really good for you and thankfully I love it. Otherwise I have berries or the Lidl frozen sour cherries in it along with mixed seeds and sometimes a sprinkle of cinnamon or cocoa or ginger. Might try nutmeg next. I am getting quite into experimenting with flavours.


----------



## merrymunky (Jun 13, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I love the Lidl one too. I buy the big 1 litre tubs and 1 tub lasts me a week. Currently eating it with stewed rhubarb as i have a forest of the stuff in the garden and it is really good for you and thankfully I love it. Otherwise I have berries or the Lidl frozen sour cherries in it along with mixed seeds and sometimes a sprinkle of cinnamon or cocoa or ginger. Might try nutmeg next. I am getting quite into experimenting with flavours.


I have been buying the 4 pack pots. I just pop the fruit straight into the pot and it makes a great breakfast


----------



## Perfect10 (Jun 20, 2021)

Lindahls Kvarg do some nice flavoured yoghurts which are low carb and are often on offer in supermarkets. The Stracciatella and white choc are my favourites and make a change from plain yoghurt.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 20, 2021)

Perfect10 said:


> Lindahls Kvarg do some nice flavoured yoghurts which are low carb and are often on offer in supermarkets. The Stracciatella and white choc are my favourites and make a change from plain yoghurt.


Yes those are ones I often have also the protein deserts from Aldi are good as well, they appear to be a mixture of cream cheese and yoghurt.


----------



## Chris.mac (Jun 29, 2021)

Janet mary said:


> Ah ha I was going to ask about yoghurts I’m newly diagnosed am confused should I be looking at low fat yogurt or full fat that seem to be lower in sugar??


This is my worry too, just don't know which to chose


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2021)

Most of us who follow a low carb way of eating to help manage our Blood Glucose (BG) levels and hence our diabetes opt for the full fat versions of everything including yoghurt, mayonnaise, coleslaw, milk, cheese etc. The low fat versions almost always have a higher carb content and have usually been more highly processed.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2021)

The fat also helps to prevent you from feeling hungry because it takes longer to digest and provides slow release energy.


----------



## Chris.mac (Jun 29, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Most of us who follow a low carb way of eating to help manage our Blood Glucose (BG) levels and hence our diabetes opt for the full fat versions of everything including yoghurt, mayonnaise, coleslaw, milk, cheese etc. The low fat versions almost always have a higher carb content and have usually been more highly processed.


Many thanks, thats very helpful


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 29, 2021)

Chris.mac said:


> This is my worry too, just don't know which to chose


You need to be careful that you are looking at the total carbohydrate content of various products not just the sugar. Something can be low sugar but still high carbohydrate. 
If you want something similar to a yoghurt  you could try Quark based deserts which are high protein, low carb and low fat but are thick and creamy and very filling.


----------



## Chris.mac (Jun 29, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You need to be careful that you are looking at the total carbohydrate content of various products not just the sugar. Something can be low sugar but still high carbohydrate.
> If you want something similar to a yoghurt  you could try Quark based deserts which are high protein, low carb and low fat but are thick and creamy and very filling.


Never thought of quark, I love it, thank you


----------



## diatribe (Jul 2, 2021)

I recently came across the Alpro high protein yoghurt which has about 2.5g of carbs per 100g. This seems lower than some of the normal ones out there. I agree though avoid low fat ones.


----------



## Chris.mac (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank you, ill try it


----------



## diatribe (Jul 2, 2021)

Sugar levels are about 2.5g per 100g. So not so bad, but it needs to be considered.


----------



## Chris.mac (Jul 2, 2021)

It does and I'm trying to avoid it as much as I can, I'm out for afternoon tea on Sunday EEK! everything i shouldn't eat will be laid out before me


----------



## diatribe (Jul 2, 2021)

I am new to this diabetes "thing" but from what I have read if you consume 25g or less of sugar per day it should be fine. Even if that target is not easy to follow.

I don't think it is possible to cut out sugar completely or go ultra low carb, so I prefer to try to have some enjoyment but manage the quantities and timing of eating. I will see if that is sensible when I meet for the first time after diagnosis with my care team next week.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2021)

diatribe said:


> I am new to this diabetes "thing" but from what I have read if you consume 25g or less of sugar per day it should be fine. Even if that target is not easy to follow.
> 
> I don't think it is possible to cut out sugar completely or go ultra low carb, so I prefer to try to have some enjoyment but manage the quantities and timing of eating. I will see if that is sensible when I meet for the first time after diagnosis with my care team next week.


I think you need to be careful in use of the terminology, sugar is only one of the carbohydrates which converts to glucose, It is the total carbohydrate of foods you need to look at not just Sugar. Foods can be low in 'sugar' but still high carbohydrate. So when people say they have less than 130g per day for a low carb regime that is the total amount of carb. They try to keep the component of that total that is actual sugar to a minimum as that will convert to glucose much more quickly than more complex carbohydrates. It is all carbohydrates that somebody with diabetes has a problem with as the insulin they are producing is insufficient or is not able to be used efficiently to metabolise a high carb intake.


----------



## Chris.mac (Jul 3, 2021)

diatribe said:


> I am new to this diabetes "thing" but from what I have read if you consume 25g or less of sugar per day it should be fine. Even if that target is not easy to follow.
> 
> I don't think it is possible to cut out sugar completely or go ultra low carb, so I prefer to try to have some enjoyment but manage the quantities and timing of eating. I will see if that is sensible when I meet for the first time after diagnosis with my care team next week.


That's good advice thank you, I'm knit having a desert spoon on my breakfast, full fat Greek yogurt  good luck next week


----------



## diatribe (Jul 3, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I think you need to be careful in use of the terminology, sugar is only one of the carbohydrates which converts to glucose, It is the total carbohydrate of foods you need to look at not just Sugar. Foods can be low in 'sugar' but still high carbohydrate. So when people say they have less than 130g per day for a low carb regime that is the total amount of carb. They try to keep the component of that total that is actual sugar to a minimum as that will convert to glucose much more quickly than more complex carbohydrates. It is all carbohydrates that somebody with diabetes has a problem with as the insulin they are producing is insufficient or is not able to be used efficiently to metabolise a high carb intake.



I agree with your comments. My point was specifically on sugars in the "as purchased" in the food, not the overall carb quantity. That said, I have reduced overall carbs with quite a lot of success. But I am not doing an ultra low carb diet, I would say it is about 150 per day. For me at least this has not caused any spikes. Although the few times I have tried to eat healthily in a restaurant my sugar levels have gone up a lot, clearly this was outside of the 150g per day.

For the Alpro mentioned both the carbs and initial sugar levels are about 2.5g per 100g.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 3, 2021)

diatribe said:


> I agree with your comments. My point was specifically on sugars in the "as purchased" in the food, not the overall carb quantity. That said, I have reduced overall carbs with quite a lot of success. But I am not doing an ultra low carb diet. I tried that at the start but it was too brutal.


That sounds like a wise thing as whatever regime you choose it has to be sustainable and enjoyable, you only have to look at the weekly meals that @adrian1der has posted in the thread 'What did you eat yesterday' to see low carb food does not need to be boring.


----------



## diatribe (Jul 3, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> That sounds like a wise thing as whatever regime you choose it has to be sustainable and enjoyable, you only have to look at the weekly meals that @adrian1der has posted in the thread 'What did you eat yesterday' to see low carb food does not need to be boring.


Thanks for the tip. As I am less a month into this, I am still learning


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 30, 2021)

i have the kvarg really nice


----------



## 2sweet4me (Aug 30, 2021)

Fagor said:


> I've used Soy yoghurts for several years, as some have low, or zero, carbs, and low fat. Haven't found any milk yoghurts as low, but several around 4-6g range, and with fewer additives than soy, so may use them as well. I like goats yog best.
> I don't like a lot of the flavoured yogs where carbs are in 10-20g range, the smell puts me off as it is too intense. Weight-watchers are a reasonable option at about 8g if I remember correctly (not seen any locally for a while)



My info may not help much, as I am in the US.  I eat the Dannon Light & Fit Greek Yogurt.  Most of them have between 8 and 10 G of carbs, unless you get the ones with the toppings included (I don't).


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 30, 2021)

2sweet4me said:


> My info may not help much, as I am in the US.  I eat the Dannon Light & Fit Greek Yogurt.  Most of them have between 8 and 10 G of carbs, unless you get the ones with the toppings included (I don't).


8-10g carbs is double the amount in a full fat natural Greek yoghurt. My current one is 4.6g carbs/100g


----------



## Felinia (Aug 30, 2021)

I have full fat authentic Greek yogurt.  100gm of Kri Kri is 3.4gm carbs, and delicious with berries


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 1, 2021)

I make my own yoghurt, and usually finish it off as Greek style. Dirt cheap compared to shop prices, and a bit of the yoghurt you make will work as a starter for the next lot. Needless to say, all my yoghurts are “live” so superb for maintaining the old gut biome.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 1, 2021)

Felinia said:


> I have full fat authentic Greek yogurt.  100gm of Kri Kri is 3.4gm carbs, and delicious with berries


I ended up having to buy "authentic" Greek yoghurt this week because Lidl only had the low fat variety of their normal Greek style yoghurt. It does seem to be a bit thicker than the one I usually get but I can't justify the air miles when the other one is produced with British milk and the pots are bigger (1kg) with my normal one so less plastic packaging and it is cheaper (nearly half the price), so I will be going back to that when it is in stock.
I really must find some time to learn about making yoghurt, sauerkraut, kimchi and kombucha as I could save myself a fortune and have even better gut health.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 1, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I ended up having to buy "authentic" Greek yoghurt this week because Lidl only had the low fat variety of their normal Greek style yoghurt. It does seem to be a bit thicker than the one I usually get but I can't justify the air miles when the other one is produced with British milk and the pots are bigger (1kg) with my normal one so less plastic packaging and it is cheaper (nearly half the price), so I will be going back to that when it is in stock.
> I really must find some time to learn about making yoghurt, sauerkraut, kimchi and kombucha as I could save myself a fortune and have even better gut health.


I like the taste of this one the best!!


----------



## Sugarcoated (Sep 1, 2021)

Probably a silly question. But can you but full fat greek yogurt,  freeze it & eat it frozen like you would an icecream?


----------



## Drummer (Sep 1, 2021)

Sugarcoated said:


> Probably a silly question. But can you but full fat greek yogurt,  freeze it & eat it frozen like you would an icecream?


I found that it made a rather grainy icecream even when I made some proper ice cream and added it back in, but using a small amount of alcohol before starting made a difference - the ice cream was softer rather than crunchy.


----------



## firefly60 (Sep 2, 2021)

I use light and free Greek style yoghurts about 8g carbs or the soya ones but some have high carbs
If it's in a big tub I weigh it out.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 2, 2021)

I buy natural yogurt, but I don't have any particular brand, I usually go for the cheapest, which tends to be supermarket's own brand, though none of them are very expensive
I usually get 'normal' or full fat aka whole milk, sometimes Greek, sometimes not; and occasionally I get low fat

Yes, I can add fruit, but I also make savoury yogurt by adding diced onion, celery, cucumber, & peppers, but not tomato as the colour bleeds out, and makes the yogurt thinner; and perhaps a few herbs


----------

